# config for 45k



## Avishrant (Mar 30, 2011)

I want to build a good gaming rig for 45k. I am thinking about the following configuration:-
Processor:- AMD AthlonII x4 635 @ Rs. 4675
Motherboard:- Gigabyte MA880GM-UD2H @ Rs. 4500
RAM:- Corsiar 2x2 GB DDR3 1333 MHz @ Rs.2250
Graphics card:- Sapphire Radeon HD4670 @ Rs. 5500 (HD4670 or HD5670, I'm confused)
Monitor:- BenQ G2220HD @ Rs. 7500
Cabinet:- Cooler Master Elite 430 @ Rs. 2800
PSU:- Corsair CX400 @ Rs. 2600
HDD:- Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ Rs. 1800
Mouse:- Logitech MX518 @ Rs. 1200
Speaker:- Altec Lansing VS2621 @ Rs. 1400
Optical drive:- LG H55N x2 @ Rs.900 x2= Rs. 1800
Keyboard: Logitech KB-200 @ Rs. 450
Gaming controller:- Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller @ RS. 1125
UPS:- Numeric SB1000 @ Rs. 4700
Total= Rs. 42,200
  Can anybody suggest me a Core i5 system in this range???
(Prices from Digit Magazine's "Killer Rigs")


----------



## sunny4691 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: New Gaming Rig for 45k*



Avishrant said:


> I want to build a good gaming rig for 45k. I am thinking about the following configuration:-
> Processor:- AMD AthlonII x4 635 @ Rs. 4675
> Motherboard:- Gigabyte MA880GM-UD2H @ Rs. 4500
> RAM:- Corsiar 2x2 GB DDR3 1333 MHz @ Rs.2250
> ...



For i5 rig go for the above suggested i5 configs and instead of hd6950 get hd 6850 and it will bring down the cost to about 45k, and the rig you mentioned is not good coz of the graphics card


----------



## Avishrant (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: New Gaming Rig for 45k*



sunny4691 said:


> For i5 rig go for the above suggested i5 configs and instead of hd6950 get hd 6850 and it will bring down the cost to about 45k, and the rig you mentioned is not good coz of the graphics card


OK, thanks for the suggestion. But can I use HD6850 with the configuration mentioned by me? What is the cost of HD6850


----------



## sunny4691 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: New Gaming Rig for 45k*



Avishrant said:


> OK, thanks for the suggestion. But can I use HD6850 with the configuration mentioned by me? What is the cost of HD6850


Ya you can use hd6850 with the rig you mentioned,no problems wit that,but try to change your psu to corsair vx450@ 3.5k if ur budget permits


----------



## Avishrant (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: New Gaming Rig for 45k*



sunny4691 said:


> Ya you can use hd6850 with the rig you mentioned,no problems wit that,but try to change your psu to corsair vx450@ 3.5k if ur budget permits


OK, if I add the Corsair VX450W(without the HD6850), then the cost will be Rs.43,100. But, can you mention me the cost of the HD6850? Which brand should I buy it from? What will be the total cost after that


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2011)

Fill the template...
It'll be easier to help...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


----------



## Avishrant (Apr 4, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Fill the template...
> It'll be easier to help...
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


Thank you, mailme.manju. But when I visited the thread, it was showed that it was a closed thread.


----------



## d3p (Apr 4, 2011)

@Avishrant: Thats the templete for building a PC Configuration.


----------



## sunny4691 (Apr 4, 2011)

Avishrant said:


> Thank you, mailme.manju. But when I visited the thread, it was showed that it was a closed thread.


You have to copy that questions and answer them in this thread


----------



## manujohn (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope you will not overclock..
Intel i5 2400 @ 9.7k
Intel H67 BL B3 @ 5.6k
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL @ 2.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 / WDC Blue 500GB @ 1.7k
Corsair VX450 @ 3.5k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
Sappire HD6850 @ 9.2k
BENQ G2220HD @ 7.3k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Logitech KB + Mouse @ 0.7k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.4k
Numeric 800VA @ 2.5k
Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller @ 1.1k

Total = 48.1k
This overshoot your budget by 3.1k, but it really worth the money.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 6, 2011)

Guys, at a budget of 45K, if the Op goes for Sandy Bridge, then he has to sacrifice the GPU performance, most important thing for gaming. 

My suggestion will be:
Phenom II X4 955BE @ 6.3K
MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7K
Sapphire HD 6870 @ 12K or Sapphire HD 6950 1 GB @ 14.8K

This configuration will offer him better gaming performance than the Sandy Bridge one. Also Phenom II can be Overclocked to increase the performance.


----------



## Avishrant (Apr 21, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, at a budget of 45K, if the Op goes for Sandy Bridge, then he has to sacrifice the GPU performance, most important thing for gaming.
> 
> My suggestion will be:
> Phenom II X4 955BE @ 6.3K
> ...



Thanks for ur suggested config. I m not into overclocking. Can I keep all other components as i thought earlier?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL|5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700
*ODD*
|ASUS 24x DVD|900
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850 1GB|9500
*PSU*
|Seasonic 520W (S12II-520)|3500
*Case*
|NZXT Gamma|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*KB&Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|APC 800va|3500
*Total*
||46300
If u can sacrifice USB 3.0 n sata 6.0GB/s, get DH61WW - 3.5K total will reduce to 44.3K


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ or cut back on the UPS if you don't live in a bad quality power area..


----------



## d3p (Apr 21, 2011)

@Manju: IMO FSP Saga II 500w is also ok, as it will reduce 1.5k from the total.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @Manju: IMO FSP Saga II 500w is also ok, as it will reduce 1.5k from the total.



Ya it would but no furthur upgrades can be done in future...

If that is ok for OP he can very well go for it...


----------



## d3p (Apr 21, 2011)

@Manju: I'm not sure, that Logitech MK100 include mouse, *i mean are you sure its a combo.*

& OP can also opt for Tacen supero 600w, 80% + efficiency & price is just 3.5k


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ Ya sure...
MK100
M(mouse) K(Keyboard) 100


----------



## d3p (Apr 21, 2011)

but the price mentioned in the logitech site is Rs. 725. & Thanks for the link.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

^^Overpriced...


----------



## vickybat (Apr 21, 2011)

*@ op*

Again i have to say that *mailme.manju's* config is the way to go. No point in going for amd 955be cause its not in the same league of the i5 2400. Going for sandybridge is future proff because they will support future ivybridge 1155 6 core and 8 core cpu's.

Now i will say to cut down on the board a bit by getting* MSI H61M-E23 (B3) @ 3.6k.* Now with the money saved , go for the* radeon 6870 1gb @ 12k*. Now the gpu is powerfull enough to challenge a 955be based config at the same pricepoint.


----------



## Avishrant (May 9, 2011)

*1.What is the purpose of the computer?*
A: Gaming, programming, watching movies etc.

*2.Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar/better performance but offering more VFM/sellers?*
A:Yes.

*3.What is your MAX budget?*
A:Rs. 45,000-50,000.

*4.Planning to overclock?*
A:No.

*5.Which OS are you planning to use?*
A:Windows 7 and Linux.

*6.How much hard drive space is needed?*
A:500GB.

*7.What resolution will the screen run at & what's the size of the screen you want?*
A:720p resolution(preferably 1080p) and 22 inch size.

*8.How would you rate your hardware knowledge from 1-10?*
A:3.

*9.Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
A:Assembler.

*10.When are you planning to buy the system?*
A:June-July 2011.

*11.Are you one of the types looking for future-proof configurations?*
A:Yes.

*12.Are there any components you don't want to include in the system?*
A:Headset, mousepad.

*13.Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?*
A:I live in Itanagar and can buy from Guwahati.

*14.Mention any other points if deemed necessary?*
A:Nothing.

_PS.- I should have written all these things at the beginning, but I have written it now.For my planned configuration, please refer to the first post on this thread._


----------



## shrihara (May 11, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X6 Hex-Core 1075T 3.2GHz|8500
*Motherboard*
|ASRock 870 EXTREME3 (USB3, SATA3, eSata3)|6500
*Monitor*
|AOC T2242We 22" FULLHD LED TV Monitor|13500
*RAM*
|Corsair Value DDR3 4GB 1333MHz|2300
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD R5770|5500
*HDD*
|WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|800
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Mouse*
|Logitech USB Mouse|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Classic KB|300
*UPS*
|APC 550VA|1800
*Headphone*
|ANY|Rest
*Total*
||
*45000*


----------



## Avishrant (May 12, 2011)

shrihara said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...


Thanks for the configuration, but please suggest me speakers instead of headphones.


----------

